# Shoulder - SLAP Tear



## pegot (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been subluxing (partially dislocating) my right shoulder regularly for the past couple of years - not by doing anything fun, mind you, but lame stuff like starting the lawnmower. A good yank on the pull start and out it would pop. This year after doing it while making a snowman with my kids and playing Wii tennis, I finally visited an Orthopaedic Surgeon to get diagnosed - SLAP tear with some possible additional complications because of not taking care of it sooner. Surgery is the one and only option. However, due to a $3,000 deductible on my insurance, I decided to exercise the heck out of it and be careful until the end of the year. 

Then comes last Wednesday when I was playing with my 4-year-old and I finally dislocate it for real. As other posters on the board have said, there is nothing like relocating your own shoulder. With that I have finally come to the realization that I have to go under the knife and have the dumb thing fixed. 

Reading through the board I am seeing a huge swing in the length of rehab - anything from several weeks to several months. My OS has already told me that I will have at least 2-4 weeks of immobilization, plus therapy on top of that. That's why I was hoping to delay until around December so I could recoup over the winter. 

So, anyone have any suggestions on how to delay this thing, besides tying my arm to my side?


----------



## rugger (Jul 26, 2006)

Been there twice. mine would pop-out all the time. i have kids and i would play basketball or pitch to them and my shoulder would pop out. first time i waited 4 months before i got the surgery and the second i waited 6 (mostly cause i was in total denial.) 
i went to a sports doc and he had me out of the sling to get the blood flowing on day 10 both times. squeezing the ball and ice for 2 weeks. passive rehab at week 3. active rehab around week 6. 
i was on stationary bike almost immediately. road bike at week 8. fire roads at week 12. full clearance at 4 months with the promise not to hit any trees until the 6 month mark. 
to answer your question - my doc said i can delay as long as i want - it was not going to get better only worse and more frequent. i have kids and my option was no surgery and don't play catch or get the surgery. i delayed a bit both times but mostly to get the timing down right. i timed them both around the winter holidays cause i was off the bike a lot then anyway and it is wet then and the kids weren't playing any sports where i needed to throw the ball.


----------



## CapitalM (May 6, 2009)

New guy here, just browsing the forums and came across this. 

I had a SLAP tear repair in December, also had so posterior damage done to the labrum as well... I was in a sling immobilized for about 3 weeks, until you progressively increase your physical therapy. Its coming up on the 6 month mark and I can do everything except dead-hang pull-ups. Been riding for a few weeks now and besides random irritation from the vibrations, I have no problems. 

Then again, I never had my shoulder dislocate on me so our injuries could be completely different, you may have rotator work that needs to be done. Any way you're looking at a 4-6 month recovery time so you can ride safely. Biologically the SLAP repair is healed after 3 months, but it's not strong enough to take something as rough as riding. I would push for a December surgery, as well, you probably won't miss much riding. Good luck to you


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I've owned and operated a rehab facility for quite a few years and have rehabed dozens of SLAP injuries. Your orthopedist seems right on the money. It will not likely heal itself. After surgery it is VERY important to immobilize it for a few weeks before starting rehab and the rehab is long and slow. 

I'm concerned that you are reinjuring your shoulder and making things worse. If you are unwilling to tie your arm to your side then you might as well go in for surgery and get it over with. 

Good luck with your recovery!

P.S. - Your shoulder will never be the same. There is no Santa Claus.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

*Just had a SLAP repair*

I am a PT as well and just had a SLAP repair 2 1/2 weeks ago. Mine was 20-30 years in the making with my first injury at about 18 yo and now again at 45. The info you have gotten on return to riding is about right and what I anticipate: 8 weeks or so to road riding, 12-16 to full MTB, and 6 months to full weight training again. I was planning on doing it last winter, but didn't want to miss a season of snowboarding wth the kids. Then I biffed it snowboarding and broke off a bone spur which lodged in my bicep tendon. Had to get it done now.

You can always wait, it's just a matter of how much pain you can tolerate and how much more damage you are willing to sustain.


----------



## pegot (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses, guys. While I had hoped for some better news or secrets to a quick recovery, what I have read here pretty much lines up with what my OS has told me, as well as a couple of friends who have had shoulder surgery. Looks like I am going to be spending Christmas one-handed this year.


----------

